

Is this the best WordPress Shopping theme? - anteksiler
http://themes.fuelthemes.net/?theme=uberstore

======
higherpurpose
It's ok. Is it compatible with WooCommerce?

~~~
anteksiler
Yes it is based on WooCommerce

------
nkuttler
No

